# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Coronation Street > The Rumour Mill >  Tracey New Job

## tammyy2j

Source - Celebs on Sunday - Sunday Mirrror magazine

Tracey Barlow will turn to prostitution and become a lady of the night when she gets herself into serious debt.

----------


## Siobhan

> Source - Celebs on Sunday - Sunday Mirrror magazine
> 
> Tracey Barlow will turn to prostitution and become a lady of the night when she gets herself into serious debt.


that wouldn't surpise me and let me guess.. kevin will sleep with her and she blackmails him to getting money out of him

----------


## Rain_

Kevin? I was going to plum for norris !!

----------


## Siobhan

> Kevin? I was going to plum for norris !!


 :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Rain_

> 


I know i know....match made in heaven....just call me cupid

----------


## Chris_2k11

Omg!!!   :EEK!:

----------


## LostVoodoo

really?! wow. that is pretty shocking for Corrie, have they ever had a prostitution storyline before...actually now i think about it, didn;t Leanne end up having to sleep with Jez or someone for drugs years ago?
what would be better, and ever so slightly less shocking, would be if Tracy became an escort, just like Ken and all of that would come out again in all it's hilarity.

----------


## willsmummy

If they do pair Norris up with her, lets hope it's implied rather than shown!!!!!!

----------


## Debs

omg!!!!

----------


## sara2005

Looking forward to seeing that

----------


## twinkle_eyes83

omg really

----------


## littlemo

> that wouldn't surpise me and let me guess.. kevin will sleep with her and she blackmails him to getting money out of him


It doesn't surprise me either, the minute I read Tracy and a new job, I immediately thought prostitution. What will Charlie think about this? Do you think they are still seeing each other at the time?

The whole scenario you mentioned is exactly the same as Janine and Ian in Eastenders. Both Janine and Tracy are very similar in character. I've got a feeling though that this storyline is a chance to bring out a more human side of Tracy, that she's not all evil, much like the way they did with Janine.

----------


## Kim

Sounds good, I thought you meant Tracey from EE when I first saw the thread, as if lol.

----------


## the_watts_rule

Sounds Good but gross lol.

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> Kevin? I was going to plum for norris !!


I'm thinking more of a lesbian threesome encounter with that old religious devout Emily Bishop and the veteran Rovers barlady Betty Turpin.  They haven't had anyone in their lives for ages.

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I'm thinking more of a lesbian threesome encounter with that old religious devout Emily Bishop and the veteran Rovers barlady Betty Turpin.  They haven't had anyone in their lives for ages.


Now that's gross!   :Sick:

----------


## DaVeyWaVey

This storyline sounds interesting. When will it be aired??  :Smile:

----------


## pinkles14

In the inside soap mag it say that This is complete and utter nonsense fumes our corrie insider. Now Tracy and charlie are together we are going to have a lot of fun with them, but it may not necessarily be criminalf un. And there's no way tracy is going on the game..

----------


## Bryan

> In the inside soap mag it say that This is complete and utter nonsense fumes our corrie insider. Now Tracy and charlie are together we are going to have a lot of fun with them, but it may not necessarily be criminalf un. And there's no way tracy is going on the game..


hence the closing of this thread...

----------

